# [HDD] UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_DEVICE *heul*



## sam (29. September 2002)

Moin,

Ich hab da ein verdammt heftiges Problem:
Ich wollte heute morgen meinen PC booten, aber während er WinXP laden wollte kam ein blauer Bildschirm, der mir gesagt hat, dass er Windows nicht laden will, damit nicht noch mehr beschädigt wird...
Als Fehler wurde *"UNMOUNTABLE BOOT DEVICE"* angegeben...

Darauf hab ich die Festplatte in meinen anderen PC eingebaut, aber in Windows funktioniert die Systempartition der "kaputten" Festplatte nicht mehr (die mp3-Partition geht noch!)
Auf Laufwerk G: kann nicht zugegriffen werden...
Soll laufwerk G: nun formatiert werden?
blabla  

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Die Daten auf der Festplatte sind verdammt wichtig und ich brauch die echt dringend! Was soll ich tun?
holyfly hat mir schonmal was von "unter linux mounten" erzählt, als das mit meiner ersten platte passiert ist (ja, das ist das zweite mal....keine ahnung, warum das mit immer passiert?)...
Ich hab auch gehört dass es Programme geben soll, die das können (von Ontrack glaub ich)...
Oder soll ich mal nen PC-Notdienst anrufen? Vielleicht haben die solche Programme ja?!...

Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Ich bin mit meinem Latein echt am ende  

mfg
sam


----------



## shiver (30. September 2002)

ich hatte mal genau das selbe unter win xp... alles versucht, konnte am ende nur noch formatieren.

das lustige war, dass man auf die "zerschossene" partition auch nicht mehr zugreifen konnte, wenn man die platte in einen andern rechner mit win xp als zweit-platte gestopft hat.. dachte schon, die ganze platte wäre futsch, aber nach nem format lief sie wieder wunderbar (und läuft bis heute *toitoitoi*)...


----------



## sam (30. September 2002)

tja, aber plattmachen kommt leider nicht in frage, weil da halt alles drauf ist, was wichtig ist, und ich war noch nie ein freund von backups  

es soll tools geben, die daten auch nach dem formatieren wiederherstellen können...
das wäre in dem fall ideal, aber ich hab noch nix gefunden 

edit: is übrigens HAARGENAU das gleiche hier wie du es beschreibst...
in nem anderen rechner heißt die festplatte lokaler datenträger und man kann nicht drauf zugreifen...

naja, ich wer mal tools wie ontrack easyrecovery probieren...vielleicht gehts *hoff* :-(


----------



## sam (30. September 2002)

*tadaaaaaa*
es ist vollbracht!
und das zauberwort heißt: Ontrack EasyRecovery 5 Pro (ok, das wären jetzt zauberwört*er* )

Daten gerettet,
Festplatte an die Wand geklatscht,
Fertig!  

Ne, die Festplatte lebt noch und wird in kürze mal komplett per fdisk platt gemacht...und dann sehen wir weiter...

jetzt hab ich endlich nen grund mir 2 80GB Platten zu holen und die per RAID zusammenzuhängen 

edit: huch, jetzt hab ich doch fast vergessen der wichtigsten person zu danken  
danke SirRobin :| 
der tutorials.de irc-channel lebe hoch!


----------



## eViLaSh (1. Oktober 2002)

deswegen sollte man auf eine systempartition niemals wichtige daten drauf klatschen !


(scheiss gta3, jetzt sind meine savestands weg  )

und ja, gta3-savestands sind wichtige datein 


deswegen gilt, immer eine 2 gig OS-partition haben !!!


----------



## DarkLordSilver (1. Oktober 2002)

@SAM genau das progi wollte ich dir jetzt grade empfehlen


----------

